# los secretos de los fotodiodos.



## mardav (Mar 11, 2008)

se me cruzo un fotodiodo, por un  equivoco fatal le aplique tension y se daño.
resulta q nadie vende fotodiodos en los comercios de mi ciudad........ y se me ocurrio probar con alguno usado aunque es dificil encontrarlos.
sucede q el original tiene la forma de una pequeñisima gotita de agua y viene ubicado en la tapa del mecanismo del CD de un receptor marino JENSEN, se le utiliza para sensar  el ingreso,la posicion y la eyeccion del CD... pues tampoco hay usado
desgraciadmente no conozco las caracteristicas de este y no tengo claro q otro fotodiodo se le parezca al punto de servir como reemplazo... 
a ver si algun compañero, me ayuda a entender un poco mas la forma de solucionar esto, considerando q los modelos mas comerciales de autoestereos aqui son los pioneer y sony, de alguno de ellos tendria q tomar el reemplazo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 11, 2008)

Probablemente no sea un fotodiodo sino un fototransistor.

Averigua en tu ciudad si se consiguen (Fototransistor) y busca alguno que se le paresca fisicamente al fallecido.

Ayudaria una foto del difunto


----------



## mardav (Mar 11, 2008)

segun el circuito impreso es un PD (photo diode) y viene acompañado de la flecha caracteristica q simboliza el diodo, ah no hay en los comercios del ramo ni fotodiodos ni fototransistores... voy a ver como hago para subir una imagen del componente en mencion.desgraciadamente no me pude conseguir el manual de servicio de este aparato, lo q hubiera ayudado mucho.
en buena cuenta lo q necesito es algo asi como referencias sobre los tipos mas usados como sensores de CD en las marcas sony, pioneer y jensen, logicamente con algunas caracteristicas como su ganancia, por ejemplo.


----------



## Elvic (Mar 11, 2008)

hola



			
				mardav dijo:
			
		

> segun el circuito impreso es un PD (photo diode) y viene acompañado de la flecha caracteristica q simboliza el diodo, ah no hay en los comercios del ramo ni fotodiodos ni fototransistores... voy a ver como hago para subir una imagen del componente en mencion.desgraciadamente no me pude conseguir el manual de servicio de este aparato, lo q hubiera ayudado mucho.
> en buena cuenta lo q necesito es algo asi como referencias sobre los tipos mas usados como sensores de CD en las marcas sony, pioneer y jensen, logicamente c*on algunas caracteristicas como su ganancia*, por ejemplo.



Para saber esto, existen  hojas de datos especificas para cada fotodiodo o fototransistor, bien si en la placa esta el símbolo sera posible que tenga ¿un numero también impreso ? quizá sea el identificador de ese diodo en particular.

y pues con respecto a los tipos de diodos que se usan, pues a simple vista no se podría determinar, pero puede que exista un estándar aplicado;creo que cada fabricante tendrá el suyo propio... cosa que se soluciona si se cuenta con la matricula del dispositivo en si.

suerT


----------



## mardav (Mar 11, 2008)

no existe tal numero en el circuito impreso (q es pequeño, como de un cm cuadrado o un poquito mas)
muchas gracias por tu respuesta y el buen animo de ayudarme amigo.


----------



## Emar (Abr 3, 2008)

Qizá te sirva de algún VCR viejo . Mira si puedes saber su nomenclatura y asi podemos buscar sus características.
espero que te sirva de ayuda
Emar


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 3, 2008)

Los lo que comenta parece un a simple barrera de luz, puede que un simple optoacoplador de ranura le solucione el problema.

Lugares donde puedes sacar algun fotodiodo.
Ratones de bola antiguos ( suelen ser dobles, pero si solo utilizas uno ya esta)
Impresoras
Videos
TV angituas anteriores al 1992.

O comprando un optoacoplador de ranura y rompiendolo.


----------



## mardav (Abr 11, 2008)

gracias tio pepe... lo intentare


----------



## pepechip (Abr 12, 2008)

Seguro que tienes muchos fotodiodos en tu cajon de repuestos y no los ves....

Todos los transistores son fototransistores, lo que ocurre es que el envase que los contiene no deja penetrar la luz.

Cogete algun transistor de potencia con encapsulado TO3, el 2N3055 por ejemplo, y con unas buenas tenazas arrancale el sombrero, veras como responde a los estimulos luminosos.

Tambien se comporta como un diodo fotovoltaico.

Para esta prueba tambien puedes probar con algun transistor que tengas estropeado, ya que al tener 2 uniones es posible que una de ellas este en perfecto estado.


----------



## Tomasito (Abr 12, 2008)

A que no sabian que además de comportarse como fotodiodos, también son "sensores" de partículas alfa (Radiación). Osea que se puede experimentar una especie de "vávula geiger de estado sólido" con un transistor. También se puede hacer un contador geiger con un transistor en vez de válvula geiger.


Perdón por irme de tema.
Lo que se me ocurre que podés hacer, es probar otro fotodiodo que puedas conseguir, más que que no funcione, no creo que pase.

Preguntá en una casa de electrónica más o menos grande, tiene que haber. En todo caso, viajá a una ciudad más grande para conseguir, o pedí por internet. Yo muchas veces tengo que viajar a Buenos Aires para conseguir ciertos componentes (vivo a unos 100km), pero si no lo hago no puedo hacer muchas cosas. Además los precios en Buenos Aires son mucho más bajos que acá  


Salu2!


----------

